# One Born Every Minute



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just wanted to let you all know that I read there will be another lesbian couple on Channel 4's One Born Every Minute on Tuesday night, 9 or 10 o clock I cant remember.

I dont know if anyone watched it this Tuesday just gone but there was a lesbian couple with premature triplets, one of whom has remained poorly. They were wonderful parents, and I wish them all the best for their son getting better.

Starrysky


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Starrysky - i watched it too. it was really sad about William, the triplet in hospital. they seemed like a lovely couple though, and obviously have a very strong relationship. fingers crossed he'll get better soon. i love the programme, it's really interesting (and a little scary - though less so now we've got our little one. i probably shouldn't've watched an episode the night before i went in for my c section though )

Lisa x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I am soo addicted to this programme I have resorted to taping the series. My DP and I love the little baby who pulls the face at the start of the programme. 

I did wonder if they ever visited this site.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

They also have a website dedicated to the programme and there trailers with  other same sex couples in it
L x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I loove this programme....it makes me want to be a midwife even more than ever!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I was looking on the website to be nosey last night and watched a clip....then noticed the comments underneath! JO you comment, prior to Pheobe! hehehehe it was weird seeing one of our fellow FF on there...

LOL

L x


----------

